# Harbor freight central pneumatic model 62441 Compressor



## SMcGill (1 mo ago)

I have this central pneumatic model 62441 Compressor.
I can not get it to start. I tried bypassing the reset button. that worked for a while . I bought a new Capacitor ..nope. It never really liked the cold.
At one point I was holding the brass plunger of the relief valve down until it would turn at a good clip all with the tank valve open (now pressure to fight against.) Nothing now . I have not seen a starter Capacitor ..what next ?
Could it be the pressure switch ?

Manual


----------



## Llanboyo (26 d ago)

Hi smcgill
I would say you may have killed the motor if you bypassed the motor overload and kept it running you should be able to check if you got voltage on the pressure switch and force it on by pushing the switch in. If you still get nothing I wouldnt put anymore money into it. 
Hope this helps


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

SMcGill,

If the thermal overload switch is tripped cold either you have a bad start/run capacitor failure or a short in the windings/wiring. the thermal reset is a safety device that should not be bypassed, instead the cause needs to be investigated and fixed. Check the wires/windings with a volt meter, check capacitors to perform basic motor troubleshooting. You can google on how to test an electric motor. This is a cheap compressor and it may not be worth the effort and $ to fix, $50 and a craigslist ad might be your solution to replace this compressor

Stephen



SMcGill said:


> I have this central pneumatic model 62441 Compressor.
> I can not get it to start. I tried bypassing the reset button. that worked for a while . I bought a new Capacitor ..nope. It never really liked the cold.
> At one point I was holding the brass plunger of the relief valve down until it would turn at a good clip all with the tank valve open (now pressure to fight against.) Nothing now . I have not seen a starter Capacitor ..what next ?
> Could it be the pressure switch ?
> ...


----------

